# Vatican with secret files on pedophiles



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry for the weird rhyme in the subject line -- but check out this story report on the scandal in Ireland over pedophilia:

Catholic Church shamed by Irish abuse report - Examiner.com

What struck me in particular was the phrase: "The investigation of the tax-supported schools uncovered previously secret Vatican records that demonstrated church knowledge of pedophiles in their ranks all the way back to the 1930s." Quite disturbing.


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, and this is not even put out by Jack Chick.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2009)

> The Catholic religious orders that ran more than 50 workhouse-style reform schools from the late 19th century until the mid-1990s offered public words of apology, shame and regret Wednesday. But when questioned, their leaders indicated they would *continue to protect the identities of clergy accused of abuse *- men and women who were never reported to police, and were instead permitted to change jobs and keep harming children.


Very disturbing indeed. I'm reminded of the Boston Scandal not too long ago. I imagine in some way they can justify in their minds such cover ups, I can't fathom how.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jun 30, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> Sorry for the weird rhyme in the subject line -- but check out this story report on the scandal in Ireland over pedophilia:
> 
> Catholic Church shamed by Irish abuse report - Examiner.com
> 
> What struck me in particular was the phrase: "The investigation of the tax-supported schools uncovered previously secret Vatican records that demonstrated church knowledge of pedophiles in their ranks all the way back to the 1930s." Quite disturbing.



In Canada you have TV personalities and Catholic Apologists like Michael Coren claiming that the sex with boys scandels are not unique to the Catholic Church. Funny, when was the last time you heard of a Protestant minister being accused of this vile perversion with little boys. Almost every year in Canada, one hears of priests raping boys!!!


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> christabella_warren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the weird rhyme in the subject line -- but check out this story report on the scandal in Ireland over pedophilia:
> ...



Two words: Ted Haggard.

But he doesn't count as an "official" protestant.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 30, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> christabella_warren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the weird rhyme in the subject line -- but check out this story report on the scandal in Ireland over pedophilia:
> ...



This stuff happens all the time in protestant churches, it is just not as newsworthy because there is not the official cover up and an overarching beaurocracy that can be blamed.

Kids attract paedophiles and protestant churches are just as likely to be targeted.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 30, 2009)

Hippo said:


> VilnaGaon said:
> 
> 
> > christabella_warren said:
> ...



You're right -- it's the cover-up, not the paedophilia per se, that makes the whole affair so disturbing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> Sorry for the weird rhyme in the subject line -- but check out this story report on the scandal in Ireland over pedophilia:
> 
> Catholic Church shamed by Irish abuse report - Examiner.com
> 
> What struck me in particular was the phrase: "The investigation of the tax-supported schools uncovered previously secret Vatican records that demonstrated church knowledge of pedophiles in their ranks all the way back to the 1930s." Quite disturbing.



I read a book by an Arch Bishop that converted in the 19th Century that was a polemic against Roman Catholicism. He spoke of homosexuality and perversions that have long been present within monasteries with the knowledge of the Church. Even more perverted is that the Church frowns upon a Priest marrying more than burning in unnatural ways.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2009)

Isn't there something in scripture that talks about forbidding people to marry and abstain from certain foods???? Cause and effect????


----------



## ExGentibus (Jul 1, 2009)

None of these news has ever appeared on the major media here in Italy. Not a word on TV, and a few lines on a couple of online newspapers.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jul 1, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> christabella_warren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the weird rhyme in the subject line -- but check out this story report on the scandal in Ireland over pedophilia:
> ...



Can you recall the name of the book and it's author? I know that Charles Chiniquy in his book ""Fifty Years in the Church of Rome"" wrote something similiar. Truely Rome never changes----something the Papists always boast about.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 1, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > christabella_warren said:
> ...



I just found the book on the shelf: _Roman Catholicism Capitulating Before Protestantism_ by G.V. Fradryssa


----------

